# Inseam for Lemond Poprad Owners



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

I am leaning toward a 55cm frame size. I have a 86cm inseam but the 57 feels like it might be just a bit big in the top tube.

So what size frame are you on and what is your inseam.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

80cm = 31.5" inseam. What's your total height? At either rate, I would go with a 52cm or 55cm if I had 31.5" inseam. 

I'm 32.25" inseam at 5-11" and I ride a 55cm. Keep in mind that LeMond is 55cm C-C.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Double post.......


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

I am 6' tall. Do most of the companies measure c-c for the seattube? My concern is not the reach but the drop from saddle to bar. With the shorter head tube of the 55 will the drop be to severe? I am going in the the LBS right after Christmas to spend some trainer time on a 55cm framd Poprad and have the shop see if it fits me correctly. Until then it's fun to obsess about it.

I do here a lot of opinions on going smaller on a cross bike while some people say stick with the same size as your road bike.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Lemond measures c-c, other companies are generally c-t. 

My bike is setup with 3" of saddle to bar drop now. Stock was level due to the generous steerer tube and the 15 + deg stem. 

3" drop is with 10cm 0 deg stem on 5 mm spacer (and the rest on top.)


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Ranger Pride said:


> I am leaning toward a 55cm frame size. I have a 86cm inseam but the 57 feels like it might be just a bit big in the top tube.
> 
> So what size frame are you on and what is your inseam.


Ranger Pride,

I'm building a Poprad this winter and already purchased the frameset. I'm 73.5" tall with an inseam of 34.25" (87cm). I was body scanned at the LBS and opted for the 57cm size.

As already stated, Lemond does measure Center to Center which is rare. As a reference, my 57cm C-C Poprad comes in at an even 60cm C-T. So, these frames are larger than many suspect! In addition, remember the TT doesn't slope down like many of today's compact frames. Obviously, this results in not only a higher standover but there will be less seatpost exposed too. 

Since you're just slightly smaller than me, I suspect you could also ride the 57. It depends on how you'll use the bike. Probably best to opt for the 55 cm if you intend to do a lot of off-road riding. Excessive bar drop shouldn't be an issue. I believe the stock Poprad uses a +10° stem w/1.25" of spacers.

One last thought: The specs state a 100mm Stem on the 55 and 110mm for the 57. So retrofitting a 110 on a 55 frame may be the ticket for you! :thumbsup: 

MIN in PDX,

Very nice Poprad! Do you have a forum thread detailing your bike? If yes, please post the link. Curious about some of the components (like the crank and seatpost). How are the stock Bontrager Select wheels holding up for you?

Paul


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Paul, check my signature link and follow the thumbnail!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

i have a 35" inseam and have 2 59cm Poprads. They're too big, anyone want to buy them? One canti, one disc..


----------



## hanyu (Oct 21, 2005)

I ride a Poprad 55cm. My inseam = 83cm.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

MIN in PDX said:


> Paul, check my signature link and follow the thumbnail!


Thanks...didn't notice that link for some reason! With those updated components, your Poprad should be getting pretty light. If you threw enough money at it, I suppose you could get the bike <20 lbs. 

Speaking of which, not sure if you ever had yours down to the bare frame or not. But FYI, my 57cm frame weighs in at 1937 grams (4.27 lbs). I suspect your smaller size is just a hair over 4 lbs then. Not too shabby for steel plus the ride and handling of the Poprad is incredible.

I see you're not too keen on the Select "paired spoke" wheels. Too bad it's so hard to find many disc compatible wheelsets for 130mm spacing. Guess it will be a custom wheel build for me someday too.

Paul


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I calculated my 55cm frame to weigh 1825 grams after I weighed everthing but the frame piecewise. Good to hear your corroborate that figure. The 07 and 08 fork is both 690 grams. 

The handling IS incredible on this bike. It's due to the low 74mm BB drop - lower than most any bike, road or cross.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

Paul1PA said:


> Ranger Pride,
> 
> I'm building a Poprad this winter and already purchased the frameset. I'm 73.5" tall with an inseam of 34.25" (87cm). I was body scanned at the LBS and opted for the 57cm size.
> 
> ...



Great info Paul,

Thanks for taking the time to offer some thoughts on the subject. I had a 57 Sarthe and the Poprad in the same size shows as having a slightly longer top tube than the road version. I ended up using a 100mm stem on that bike to get the fit right so I tend to agree with your thought on the 55 plus having the ability to run a longer stem if needed.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Paul1PA said:


> As already stated, Lemond does measure Center to Center which is rare.


 

This thread is the first I've ever heard that Lemond frame size is based on C-C, and it certainly doesn't appear that way on the website:
https://lemondbikes.com/bikes/cross/poprad.php?tab=2









[Perhaps you are confusing Lemond with Ridley, which _does_ size based on C-C.]

The Lemond formula for frame size is to multiply public bone height by .67 (C-T) or .65 (C-C). Since the Poprad is traditional shape (horizontal top tube), the formula works without having to tweak.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

pretender said:


> This thread is the first I've ever heard that Lemond frame size is based on C-C, and it certainly doesn't appear that way on the website:
> https://lemondbikes.com/bikes/cross/poprad.php?tab=2
> 
> 
> ...



Help me out here. I have never heard of public bone height. If the formula's are correct and the .67 based on center to top is how they are measuring I sould be looking at the 57cm model.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

pretender said:


> This thread is the first I've ever heard that Lemond frame size is based on C-C, and it certainly doesn't appear that way on the website:
> https://lemondbikes.com/bikes/cross/poprad.php?tab=2
> 
> 
> ...


At first, I was also confused based on that website frame drawing. However, I have both the '07 & '08 printed LeMond catalogs. It clearly shows a C-C measurement for the frame size/seat tube. I have also measured several LeMonds at the LBS and they have been C-C. And like I said, my Poprad with a 57cm decal is spot on measured C-C and 60cm C-T. Trust me, the website is wrong and needs to be corrected!



pretender said:


> The Lemond formula for frame size is to multiply public bone height by .67 (C-T) or .65 (C-C). Since the Poprad is traditional shape (horizontal top tube), the formula works without having to tweak.


Never heard of this formula, so thanks for passing this on. Seems to work pretty well too! :thumbsup: 

Paul


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

*I went with the Poprad over the Trek X01*

I pulled the trigger on a 57cm Poprad today. My LBS is frame saving it and ordered a new seatpost with 5mm of setback vs the 20mm setback it comes with. It should be a nice ride for everything from Cyclocross, gravel road, and regular road riding.

I liked to idea of the ease of maintenance on the Trek as well as the stiffness of the bottom bracket are but the Lemond was just too pretty.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Ranger Pride said:


> I liked to idea of the ease of maintenance on the Trek as well as the stiffness of the bottom bracket are but the Lemond was just too pretty.


I agree that the Poprad is an awfully attractive bike. Not to mention that _steel is real!_ Your bike shop sounds committed to getting you a good fit with it.

Which color scheme? What kind of fork and brakes?


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

pretender said:


> I agree that the Poprad is an awfully attractive bike. Not to mention that _steel is real!_ Your bike shop sounds committed to getting you a good fit with it.
> 
> Which color scheme? What kind of fork and brakes?


It's the 2008 model with the Pearl white frame, the lettering is kind of a red/burgundy, and the new Bontrager Satelite carbon cross fork. It also came with the Bontrager Race Lite crank which I don't think it shows on the specs in the catalog.


----------

